# Resources > Education Center >  >  Experiment tutorial 1 - Imagination

## Reala

I suck at writing tutorials, so if someone would help me out, that would be great. This was developed after my experiment when looking into the natural lucid dreamers involved.

Let us begin.

Equipment: Coloured pencils
                  Pencil
                  Paper
                  Brain

Step 1: Building your imagination.

One common atribute of all natural lucid dreamers is an extereemly well developed imagination, some have reported imaginations so vivid, they could see and feel what they were thinking about. Imagination doesn't come natural to most dreamers however, but it can be built over time. Folloing these simple exersises, your imagination will increase and so will your number of lucid dreams.

Exersise 1: Food

Everyone has to eat, we all have our preferences, so this is one of the more simple exersises. Firstly, think of any king of food that you like, picture what is looks like, don't close you eyes, just picture it in front of you, think of every detail. Once you have a clear mental image, 


Meh, I'll carry this on soon, I'm too tied.

----------


## adraw

> I suck at writing tutorials, so if someone would help me out, that would be great. This was developed after my experiment when looking into the natural lucid dreamers involved.
> 
> Let us begin.
> 
> Equipment: Coloured pencils
> Pencil
> Paper
> Brain
> 
> ...



Cool. I would like to collaborate on writing this little tutorial. I was always interested in imagination as i dont controll my imagination and i dont have vivid pictures. Still i found one discovery maybe two or three days ago and that would be, that many people (including me) dont really know, what imagination really is. So i would start the tutorial with some description about whats your imagination about. What it actually means for you. (Becouse lots of people dont "see" visually, but they have pretty good auditory or kinaesthetic imagination"

What about this. Let me know .

----------

